# Embedded Black bits in Widow Tetra (Video)



## mkg_aquarium (Apr 5, 2014)

One of my widow tetra has developed black bits within the body. Please see the three videos. I am posting multiple videos so that you can get a better idea of how it looks like...always a challenge to get half decent videos of the fishes ! Anyways, the bits are not present on the skin. They are within the translucent body. The fish does not exhibit any different behavior from the other tetra which is approximately of the same shape and size. 

Is this a disease ? Should I take it out to prevent spreading to other ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ReeXRR87Mk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr-1IdCwjyw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L53oEoIgOOo


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Do you have any snails in this tank? Could just be natural coloration.


----------



## mkg_aquarium (Apr 5, 2014)

No snails (technically). Let me explain 

I have this tank since Oct 2013. No snails. A few weeks ago I introduced some live needle grass. The grass came in a small plastic cup filled with sand. Last week, to my surprise, I saw a couple snails on the tank glass. At first I was at loss to understand how they got there...then I realized the sand from the fish shop must have carried eggs from his tank...anyways I took them out within a matter of minutes I found them. There were 3 in total. I don't want any snails in the tank.

But the tetra had these "embedded" bits well before all this happened... 

As far as I remember, he was as spotless as the other tetra...now I see the bits growing in size. They are definitely not coloration of the skin. It is within the translucent part of the body. About the size of sesame seeds.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Look up "black spot disease".It is transported to fish in ponds(most fish come from fish farms and ponds) ,by fish eating birds who pass the eggs around through waste.Then snails help it to grow until it can find better host(fish).It is a parasite that could be treated with wormers if necessary,but links I read said it could "just go away" ,or is very diffacult to cure.
It could just be coloring,cyst,or even cancer? Pretty tough to say.


----------

